
How is the demand for DJango developers compare to Node and Spring? - greenlinux
I am junior interested in DJango but I am afraid that the job demand is low. What is your opinion? Should I go for Spring or Node?<p>My location: Boston, USA
======
gjvc
it's "Django".

Python, Java, C++. Frameworks come and go quicker than languages.

